# Drug Bust??



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Rumors were flying last weekend about a drug bust on a big sport fisher from freeport. Heard a couple different stories and names of "the boat" but who knows whats true. Anybody else see it??


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

afishinado. more than rec. amounts of powder. several other large boats stopped and searched.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

owens33 said:


> afishinado. more than rec. amounts of powder. several other large boats stopped and searched.


Nothing like some snow in July:tongue:


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

One of the names I heard was the old affisch now renamed Marrissa. It's an old Bert....the a new affisch is a 46 cavalier and I know it wasn't them.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

TunaTango said:


> Nothing like some snow in July:tongue:


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

got to pay for all that diesel some how


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

Coming in last Wed. we saw a big one tied up with a bunch of police and Coast Guard working it over pretty good.

Wondered what was up.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

i knew about the ownership change, but not the name change. 46' bert/noevich


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

The problem with people is they spread rumors without getting the facts...I heard this I heard that.know your facts before you post rumors.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Fish monger said:


> The problem with people is they spread rumors without getting the facts...I heard this I heard that.know your facts before you post rumors.


This, of course, does not apply to the size and weight of your fish.

You can say, "I caught a 56 inch 120 pound grouper" when it was really 36 inches long, weighing 46 pounds. The facts aren't straight, but it makes for better reading.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

STxFisherman said:


> This, of course, does not apply to the size and weight of your fish.
> 
> You can say, "I caught a 56 inch 120 pound grouper" when it was really 36 inches long, weighing 46 pounds. The facts aren't straight, but it makes for better reading.


would that be a "snowy" grouper? :rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Fish monger said:


> The problem with people is they spread rumors without getting the facts...I heard this I heard that.know your facts before you post rumors.


Let's hear it, since you obviously know.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> The problem with people is they spread rumors without getting the facts...I heard this I heard that.know your facts before you post rumors.


Notice I did not post any names or anything. I was just asking if anybody saw it and wondering the facts. Like was it routine cg check and they smelled funny smoke and found a recreational amount or were they trafficking. I did hear this is not the only boat they are looking to catch so everybody better walk a straight line!!


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

It was a routine check and one of the passengers had a rec.amount boat was searched and found nothing else and released.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Fish monger said:


> It was a routine check and one of the passengers had a rec.amount boat was searched and found nothing else and released.


Can you tell us exactly how it is you know this is fact ?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> It was a routine check and one of the passengers had a rec.amount boat was searched and found nothing else and released.


Well that is good to know. If it was the boat i heard it was then i hope that is all true because the capt. is a nice guy and a dang good fisherman.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> Can you tell us exactly how it is you know this is fact ?


I also heard that the Capt. and Crew were released but the owner was not. I just know that out of everybody on 2cool somebody knows the story and will share. I just hope that nothing falls back on the Capt because we had alot of fun fishing together and even though he no longer fishes with us i want to see him succeed. I can't imagine that it would all fall on the owner though because as we all know the Capt. is the one in charge on the boat no matter what the owner says. I just wish all the best for him.

But on the other hand if it was something that was extremely illegal then they all need to go down. No room for that because it will just cause all of us other boaters to get checked way more frequently.

Guess what im saying is im hoping for it being a dumb rumor and somehow nobody gets in trouble.


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

It was nothing extreme just a rec. Amount found on a passenger the capt. Was released he had no part or recollection of the green stuff found on the passenger. Btw walk a fine line because someone at surfside marina has been calling in on boats for everything....


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I assume "rec." means recreation? SO coasties bust a guy with a doobie, make a big scene, call for back-up, and take him to jail? either story is wrong or coasties in Freeport aint got much going on. I can believe the coasties aint got much going to do.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> It was nothing extreme just a rec. Amount found on a passenger the capt. Was released he had no part or recollection of the green stuff found on the passenger. Btw walk a fine line because someone at surfside marina has been calling in on boats for everything....


Man, that's pretty cold, busting somebody's chops by snitching on a little bit of pot smoking, if true. I think we got a Junior GW over there?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

I know I feel a whole lot safer now that these criminals are off the water!



just another example of our hard-earned tax dollars at work...


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

be careful with your "fish whistles" boys !!! THE MAN gonna bust us all!!!!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Don't forget that there is a "Zero Tolerance" program in effect for all vessels. The few times I have been boarded I always make a point to be polite and fully cooperate as I don't want to give them any reason to break out the hammer, pry bar and chainsaw.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Your tax dollars at work...I don't smoke the stuff but I'm sure glad they're hauling in the drug runners...what a joke...
They're after the wrong guys...
"Worker harder...thousands of federal employees with taxpayer money issued iPhones, 1000 horsepower ("fiberglass crushing hulls"), 10 men as a "crew", I found a dimebag superheroes DEPEND on YOU."


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

Funny, we were docking next to one of the "names" above in the Marina the other day, and I was pondering, "Nice Boat!"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I guess it's OK to get snot-flinging drunk out there, long as you're not driving the boat. But one little puff-puff-pass ... sheesh! I've never had a smoker become "a pain in the boat" but them mean bad drunks, well that's another story. Had to get Bubba to tap a few out for me, they was so drunk I couldn't do it all myself.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> It was nothing extreme just a rec. Amount found on a passenger the capt. Was released he had no part or recollection of the green stuff found on the passenger. Btw walk a fine line because someone at surfside marina has been calling in on boats for everything....


That is kind of what I figured due to the fact that if it was as big of a deal as what I heard then you would think it would've been seen in some sort of media form. That is why I never posted a name is because rumors are more than likely not true. I will admit when I heard I had partaken in a couple cocktails and told a couple friends I was around the exact story I heard. Over the next few days I was looking for a story and never found one. Add that to the fact that the capt and crew were released and the boat was not impounded and it wasn't adding up to me. I do know there was a couple of arrests but if they were in fact trafficking the first person arrested would be the capt. and the boat would no doubt be seized. I'm glad nothing like that happened.

Although I too do not partake (not since college) i do think it should be legalized for multiple reasons that I won't get into; I don't condone trafficking and if any boat gets caught then they fully deserve to go down. And I'm sure there are several boats doing it!


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

STxFisherman said:


> This, of course, does not apply to the size and weight of your fish.
> 
> You can say, "I caught a 56 inch 120 pound grouper" when it was really 36 inches long, weighing 46 pounds. The facts aren't straight, but it makes for better reading.


Yep. Never let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Well since there is a ZERO tolerance why risk it on the water? You mean you cant go 10hrs without smoking a joint? I tell anyone and everyone on my boat if you are caught with any kind of contraband you better hope the LEOs catch you before I find out you have it. Nothing against it but I dont want the LEOs to have a target painted on my boat. Untill they legalize it this is my stand point on it.


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

And, on the subject of how the conversation is going, my Pop put in 22 years with the Coast Guard and I grew up with them. I knew hundreds of Coasties and have met a lot more since dad retired and died. I didn't meet two of them as bad as the average city cop in Houston. It might be popular to sling around talk about wasted tax dollars and over-zealous feds but these are upright guys who will pull your butt out of the frying pan when you need it someday.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Slow Boat said:


> And, on the subject of how the conversation is going, my Pop put in 22 years with the Coast Guard and I grew up with them. I knew hundreds of Coasties and have met a lot more since dad retired and died. I didn't meet two of them as bad as the average city cop in Houston. It might be popular to sling around talk about wasted tax dollars and over-zealous feds but these are upright guys who will pull your butt out of the frying pan when you need it someday.


Well said, sir,and if you as a Coastie gets "the call" about a legitimate sounding complaint, whether it be a fish pirating, something really bad like smuggling, or one little ole joint, you are required by law to investigate it. You got orders!

Now if you hang out with the wild boys, take your stash bag and in a separate baggie, put in a big ole snapper weight. Blop, over she goes if there's a LEO within a mile.

Myself, it's too hot to even think about that mojo and plus I'm half allergic to it ... at my age, it's only for sex with the old lady any more, lol. :rotfl:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

But sir it's for my glaucoma!

I wonder how the rumor about someone turning people in works at Surfside Marina got started.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I think they may have been talking about waking the marina which would result in a stop and perhaps a search. I can't tell you how many times big boats and little ones don't bother to have any courtesy for us. Almost sounds like another thread - LOL Otherwise, I think they must be full of chit or they (the nark) own a hound dog with a great snooter.

AGF


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Slow Boat said:


> And, on the subject of how the conversation is going, my Pop put in 22 years with the Coast Guard and I grew up with them. I knew hundreds of Coasties and have met a lot more since dad retired and died. I didn't meet two of them as bad as the average city cop in Houston. It might be popular to sling around talk about wasted tax dollars and over-zealous feds but these are upright guys who will pull your butt out of the frying pan when you need it someday.


X2, I have mucho respect for the Coast Guard........


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I think they may have been talking about waking the marina which would result in a stop and perhaps a search. I can't tell you how many times big boats and little ones don't bother to have any courtesy for us. Almost sounds like another thread - LOL Otherwise, I think they must be full of chit or they (the nark) own a hound dog with a great snooter.
> 
> AGF


That makes more sense, brother in law keeps boat at GC marina we know about wakes as well. :ac550:


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Fish monger said:


> The problem with people is they spread rumors without getting the facts...I heard this I heard that.know your facts before you post rumors.





Fish monger said:


> Btw walk a fine line because someone at surfside marina has been calling in on boats for everything....


So this is a 'fact' that 'someone at Surfside' is calling in the Five-O for 'everything'????

They haven't pinched me yet, so they can't be that good at it....just sayin.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Slow Boat said:


> And, on the subject of how the conversation is going, my Pop put in 22 years with the Coast Guard and I grew up with them. I knew hundreds of Coasties and have met a lot more since dad retired and died. I didn't meet two of them as bad as the average city cop in Houston. It might be popular to sling around talk about wasted tax dollars and over-zealous feds but these are upright guys who will pull your butt out of the frying pan when you need it someday.


Couldn't agree more!!! Never felt like the coasties were truly digging to find something to get you for. Always felt like they just want to make sure your being safe and send you on the way! Most cops I feel can't wait to find something to get you for. Almost like it makes there whole day to know they screwed yours up!


----------



## Luke435 (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard the mate got bungholed in Oyster Creek lock up.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

somebody made a big deal out of a little weed. OMG! theres a pothead on the water,call the cops.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

Swells said:


> Now if you hang out with the wild boys, take your stash bag and in a separate baggie, put in a big ole snapper weight. Blop, over she goes if there's a LEO within a mile.


Lol. Somebody that I may, or may not, be related to is a partner on a private long-range boat out of San Diego. On their Mex trips, before they head into port (Ensenada, Cabo, or La paz) some of their crew drop their goods in a vacuum-sealed bag with weights in it, and mark that spot on the GPS. Then after they clear customs, they go back to that spot and scuba down to retrieve the goods.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

crashboatbasin said:


> be careful with your "fish whistles" boys !!! THE MAN gonna bust us all!!!!


how else can i call the snapper up from the bottom? lmao


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

about buzzing the SS Marina. I thought it was around the CG station
I guess I'm not exactly sure I know where it's at.
If I leave out of BB and put it on a plane am buzzing that marina on my way out the Jetties?

I've noticed a 'new' 'no wake' sign before the intersection, but it doesn't really look official, looks like someone doesn't want their dock hit with waves, I can't imagine my boat on a plane doing any more damage than a loaded barge..

a


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

lordbater said:


> I can't imagine my boat on a plane doing any more damage than a loaded barge..


My brother and I weren't familiar with BB&T and stopped in for gas, beer, bait, and munchies. We were filling up and I said "Bro, here comes a double loaded barge we'd better do something quick!"

We didn't do nothing, except I threw some little fenders over. Here comes a 3-foot swell from that tug-barge train, near smashed the boat up on the pilings. Brand new boat, too.

Nope, them little outboard boats ain't nothing compared to one of them mammer-jammers, sir!


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

Sure it wasn't there sea sickness meds?Plus makes for better fishing stories people!!


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

We got pulled over on the way down to ss marina on that back road that cuts between 2004 and 523 a couple weeks back middle of the day on a saturday headed down for an overnighter. Granted we were going way over the limit, but this trooper put us through the ringer. 8 rods sticking out the back....tackle bags on top of tackle bags and a bunch of ice chests and he still questioned everything we told him. We hadn't been drinking at all...had 2 waters in the cup holder....we were both extremely respectful and he still searched the bags and acted like he didn't believe us. Made me think that they had inside info on something going on out of Surfside which is why this thread caught my attention. Who knows, but after a 30 min traffic stop we were sent on our way with our fat speeding ticket thinking **** do we really look like criminals


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Empty Pocket said:


> Sure it wasn't there sea sickness meds?Plus makes for better fishing stories people!!


Sea Sick Meds? That what you kids call it these days?

a


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Empty Pocket said:


> Sure it wasn't there sea sickness meds?Plus makes for better fishing stories people!!


drama-weed!!!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

crashboatbasin said:


> drama-weed!!!!


I'm not sure I get it?

Bigger Better fish stories?

BOI, run into any square grouper in your time?

a


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Anyone who takes weed or coke offshore on a boat that is not their own is a disrespectful azzole putting the captain or owner at risk of prosecution or losing their boat. Think of someone else and them maybe losing their livelyhood versus your your selfish need to get buzzed.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Anyone who takes weed or coke offshore on a boat that is not their own is a disrespectful azzole putting the captain or owner at risk of prosecution or losing their boat. Think of someone else and them maybe losing their livelyhood versus your your selfish need to get buzzed.


Right on!.

haven't had the calm weather to break out the smack..



a


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

slowrey said:


> We got pulled over on the way down to ss marina on that back road that cuts between 2004 and 523 a couple weeks back middle of the day on a saturday headed down for an overnighter. Granted we were going way over the limit, but this trooper put us through the ringer. 8 rods sticking out the back....tackle bags on top of tackle bags and a bunch of ice chests and he still questioned everything we told him. We hadn't been drinking at all...had 2 waters in the cup holder....we were both extremely respectful and he still searched the bags and acted like he didn't believe us. Made me think that they had inside info on something going on out of Surfside which is why this thread caught my attention. Who knows, but after a 30 min traffic stop we were sent on our way with our fat speeding ticket thinking **** do we really look like criminals


That really isn't anything new down there. We got stopped last year for the same thing and he looked my coolers over really good. Same deal with us, no alcohol, just hauling butt. He chewed me out, told me to slow down and gave me a written warning. I have seen some pictures of the places they find things in trucks and some of it is pretty unbelievable. We had been out with Cowboy Mike all day and stunk to high heaven with fish blood and bait, so I guess being a plain old fishermen don't count for much with the man. I was just glad to get off with a warning and not have to take dumbo driving again.


----------

